# 2017 TPF Secret Santa exchange - We need one more!



## SquarePeg (Nov 17, 2017)

Hey All!  We had a fun Secret Santa exchange last year and hoping that we have enough members wanting to participate this year to do it again.  

See last year's post for the rules (and my fabulous poem): 
The 2016 TPF Secret Santa thread!  You're too late.

Send me a PM with your address/email/contact info if you want to participate.  The deadline for signing up for this will be 2 weeks from today, 12/1 @ 9pm.  Secret Santa assignments will be given out on 12/2.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 17, 2017)

It's that time already?? lol Glad to know a little ahead of time.


----------



## limr (Nov 17, 2017)

Me! Will shoot you a PM.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 17, 2017)

Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me!

I was going to broach the subject after I had my annual tryptophan feast next week.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 17, 2017)

By the way, if anyone would like to take over the organizing of SS this year, just let me know.  It's pretty easy.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 18, 2017)

In please, pm sent


----------



## Destin (Nov 18, 2017)

I’m in, will send a PM today.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm in!
PM sent.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 20, 2017)

Bump for the weekday warriors.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 27, 2017)

Post holiday weekend bump!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 27, 2017)

Forgot about sending a PM, did post here - did that backasswards didn't I?


----------



## waday (Nov 27, 2017)

I'd like to join! PM sent


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 30, 2017)

Sign up for this ends tomorrow night at 9pm.  I’ll pm everyone their Secret Santa person on Saturday.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2017)

I sent a PM with the subject line "Sign Derrel up for Secret Santa".


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 1, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I sent a PM with the subject line "Sign Derrel up for Secret Santa".


See, I thought you were Santa - in secret.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 1, 2017)

PM sent, please sign me up.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 3, 2017)

I’m a day behind on this but will have all SS assignments sent out tonight!  If you haven’t gotten yours yet don’t worry, it’s just a lot of tedious copy/paste with the contact info.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 3, 2017)

OK.  I have sent everyone a PM with the name of the person that they have for Secret Santa. _* This is the person that you will be gifting to.*_  Please contact that person at your convenience or send out their gift if you have already decided what it's going to be.  If the gift won't arrive by 12/23, please at least let them know it's coming.  From my experience last year I can tell you that if you're shipping internationally, be prepared to wait forever for the item to clear customs! 

If you haven't heard from your Secret Santa or received your gift by 12/22, please let me know and we'll give them a little goose.  Happy gifting!  If you're giftee is a repeat of last year, you can let me know and we'll try to do a swap to mix it up.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 4, 2017)

Got mine all picked out.  It's formatted and on a memory card.  Will go to the camera store today and get it printed and it will be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Destin (Dec 4, 2017)

Mine has been ordered and will be on the way shortly!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 4, 2017)

You really efficient people have got to knock it off! It's a Monday...


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 6, 2017)

I got mine ordered on Monday as well, but it'll be shipped here first so I can make sure to include the proper hand written note. There's just something weirdly nostalgic and oddly satisfying about writing a note to someone that I've only ever interacted with through a computer.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh no.. am I too late this year? This will be the first time I miss it..


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 6, 2017)

Raj_55555 said:


> Oh no.. am I too late this year? This will be the first time I miss it..



Did the assignments on Sunday night.  Maybe we can get one or two more to join in on the fun and pair you up with them.

Anyone else who didn't sign up and wants to, you can PM me or comment here.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 6, 2017)

Well I sent in my entry anyway


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> You really efficient people have got to knock it off! It's a Monday...



Efficient? Maybe.

Lucky? No.  The lab was down until this afternoon.  

So NOW mine is all packaged up with care and ready to send out.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2017)

Mine went out today, and should arrive Monday.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm back in; digital copy sent yesterday, print ordered today.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2017)

I just got a notification on my phone that mine has been "Delivered, In/At Mailbox."


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 12, 2017)

Good for you Sparky! lol Mine's going out hopefully yet this afternoon. The snow squalls could stop, that'd be a help!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 13, 2017)

Mine should be delivered today


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 14, 2017)

Received mine today. A beautiful piece that has found its place. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Dec 14, 2017)

Raj_55555 said:


> Mine should be delivered today



It will be in the UPS pickup box tonight.  I wasn’t home when they tried to deliver last night.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2017)

@Raj_55555 and I are trading photos.  This is the one I got, a shot of Hidlimane Falls, at Kodachadri (the mountain peak).  I'm trying to decide on the best mat and fame combination for this wonderful photo.





Note, I had to rotate it but didn't fix the WB.  The colors are more vibrant.

I wanted to check Raj's print before it was sent to him.  I dropped it off with UPS today and was told it _should_ be there Thursday.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 16, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Received mine today. A beautiful piece that has found its place. View attachment 150740
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


who from my brother? that is real nice..


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 17, 2017)

Mine was from @Destin and the shot I posted doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Destin (Dec 17, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Mine was from @Destin and the shot I posted doesn't do it justice.



Thanks! The same print hangs in by bedroom and I love it, so figured I’d pass it along


----------



## waday (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you @jaomul ! Sorry for the cell phone shot of such a beautiful photo. 




Thank you! by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 20, 2017)

Love my Secret Santa gift from waday!  Sorry for the cell phone pic.  This is gorgeously printed on metal.  A beautiful scene.  Thanks again @waday !!!   I have the perfect spot for this by my desk.


----------



## limr (Dec 20, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I just got a notification on my phone that mine has been "Delivered, In/At Mailbox."



And arrive it did! When you said "packaged with care, you were not kidding!  I can't believe I've had it for this long and haven't thanked you yet. I have no concept of time at the end of a semester. 

I absolutely love it!

Forgive the crappy cell phone shot:


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2017)

I got mine, love it! From @limr. Thank you very much





Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 22, 2017)

snowbear said:


> @Raj_55555 and I are trading photos.  This is the one I got, a shot of Hidlimane Falls, at Kodachadri (the mountain peak).  I'm trying to decide on the best mat and fame combination for this wonderful photo.
> 
> View attachment 150802
> 
> ...


Looks good - I wish I could also check how it looks and then send to you, but we all have seen how the courier system here is in the last exercise, so decided to have it printed and shipped from US. Glad you liked it. 

I got a call from UPS today, my package is stuck in customs and they want some documents and authorization letter. Will go there once I return to bangalore on 26th..


----------



## snowbear (Dec 22, 2017)

Raj_55555 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > @Raj_55555 and I are trading photos.  This is the one I got, a shot of Hidlimane Falls, at Kodachadri (the mountain peak).  I'm trying to decide on the best mat and fame combination for this wonderful photo.
> ...



I got a notice it cleared -- I guess they changed their minds.  I'm glad I sent the digital.
I have all of the original paperwork.  If you need a copy of that, let me know and I'll scan it and email it.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 23, 2017)

waday said:


> Thank you @jaomul ! Sorry for the cell phone shot of such a beautiful photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just glad it arrived before Christmas.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks @SquarePeg for great photo printed and framed 12x8


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 24, 2017)

jaomul said:


> View attachment 151236
> 
> Thanks @SquarePeg for great photo printed and framed 12x8



YW!  Merry Christmas!


----------

